
Ask HN: Is Hacker News biased against new member? - bugfixer
I notice here that if you are a new member,People are less likely to read&#x2F;comment&#x2F;discuss the article you submit no matter the important of it? Does anyone else notice this? Is HN readers favor old-timers to newbies?
======
jordsmi
I don't think people click into everyone's profile before they go to articles,
so I don't really think this is true.

It would be different if it showed your total points next to your name at all
times.

I think that someone who has been around longer will know the type of things
to post to get a response more than a newer person who just posts what they
find interesting.

~~~
bugfixer
You are probably right.Just my observation

------
archiebunker
I sure think this is true! Not sure how you get enough upvotes to stay on the
front page. To stay "new" means posting at night and on weekends. Just sayin'
(Upvote)

------
pavornyoh
Not really. Research will tell you it depends on how important the news is. So
if you are new and post a mouthwatering post/link, you will get a response.

~~~
bugfixer
Agree.

------
emocin
I don't take this into account. I use the 'new' link and read the newest
interesting sounding articles; I avoid the ranked posts altogether.

------
dang
I sure hope not! What submissions specifically are you referring to?

~~~
bugfixer
I am not particular about any submission. I just notice that old member's
submission tends to attract more comments/discussions than new one. Just
asking this as my observation.

